# FMC at Dutch nationals



## guusrs (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi FMC guys,

Today the FMC sramble for the Dutch Nationals was:
U' F2 R2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B' D U' R2 B D' L2 D2 L' F2 D
For those who wanna give it a try..............

Happy cubing

Gus


----------



## Jude (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, after 15 minutes of looking at that I can't find a single decent start. Found a couple of double x-crosses but they lead to bad F2L and LLs.. Bad luck on getting that scramble in competition!

edit: found a nice-ish 2x2x2 block, I'll have to see where it leads..

edit: Found a great solution!

2x2x2 (5): D' B L' F2 U
2x2x3 (7): B' L2 D2 L' B2 L' D'
Last edge and set up last 2 pairs (5): L2 D' B D L2
3rd Pair (6): U2 L D L' D' U2
Last Pair (3): *B L' B'*
OLL (7): *B L B' * L B L2 B'
PLL (1): L2
Cancellations give *D' B L' F2 U B' L2 D2 L' B2 L' D' L2 D' B D L2 U2 L D L' D' U2 L B L2 B' L2 (28)*


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 16, 2008)

No FMC at Drexel. 
I shall try this when I get the chance. What was your result?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah this one is hard, found a 7 move 2x2x3 and a 9 move 2xcross, but none of them lead anywhere.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 16, 2008)

I never really did fmc... but I was like hey let's try it ^^
and I got this at first try:
F2 U2 F B U2 B' U B D' B2 R' B2 D2 L U2 L' D2 R' F R F' (21 for F2L)
my normal LL..
L F R' F' L' F R F' (8)
L2 D' B U B U' B' D L2 F U' F' U (13)
so in total 21+21 => 42


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 16, 2008)

D'BL'F2B'L'BDU2BU')D'FL2F'D'L2DL'D'L'DLDLFU'F'D'FUBL2F'L'FL2B'LF'L2
41, Pretty much linear


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2008)

whoa. i have never attempted fmc, actually. i never got around to learning petrus but i just did a solve regular solve using fridrich and counted the moves and i got 45 with an oll skip. interesting.

that was reallly lucky for me, though.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2008)

guus got 30... you are amazing guus


----------



## gogozerg (Nov 16, 2008)

RLB
R'F'RD
L'U2R'F
RU'LF
R2DRD'F2D'F2D
FMF2MFR'L2

Linear solve, 3 minutes.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 16, 2008)

gogozerg, that solution doesn't work for me. I seem to get lost at the CMLL part. I guess knowing NMCMLL would help for FMC 

RLB
R'F'RD
L'U2R'F
RU'LF

R'UD'LDL'F2L'F2L
MF2MFR'L2


That's the finish i found with your starting blocks.


----------



## pjk (Nov 16, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> gogozerg, that solution doesn't work for me. I seem to get lost at the CMLL part. I guess knowing NMCMLL would help for FMC


It worked for me, Dan.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 16, 2008)

Woops, I was doing a rotation that I felt natural. Anyway, that's a beautiful solution. Just amazing.


----------



## gogozerg (Nov 16, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> gogozerg, that solution doesn't work for me. I seem to get lost at the CMLL part. I guess knowing NMCMLL would help for FMC


Try again?

Off-topic: I don't exactly know what NMCMLL means, but corner sequences should work whatever the colors, it's just a matter of knowing how sequences make them move and considering the relative position of "pseudo-block" parts.


@Guus
Congratulations. What about your solution?


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2008)

wow. that solution is truly elegant. i really enjoy going through and seeing these great fmc solutions myself. i'm not familiar with the method, but was that heise, gogo?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 16, 2008)

I need to practice FMC, it seems very fun


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2008)

Kian said:


> wow. that solution is truly elegant. i really enjoy going through and seeing these great fmc solutions myself. i'm not familiar with the method, but was that heise, gogo?



I believe it was a modified form of roux.


----------



## CanadianPires (Nov 16, 2008)

gogozerg is Gilles Roux...


----------



## Kian (Nov 16, 2008)

oh, ok. i saw the blocks on either side but i'm not familiar at all with either roux or heise, so i wasn't certain. thanks!


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2008)

CanadianPires said:


> gogozerg is Gilles Roux...



I know that, but I decided to answer the question that was asked. Gilles needs to post more FMCs, I would love to see some more advanced Roux solutions worked out by the master. Its certainly an interesting method(but I am terrible at it) and I would like to gain a greater understanding.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 16, 2008)

Chukk said:


> Wow, after 15 minutes of looking at that I can't find a single decent start. Found a couple of double x-crosses but they lead to bad F2L and LLs.. Bad luck on getting that scramble in competition!
> 
> edit: found a nice-ish 2x2x2 block, I'll have to see where it leads..
> 
> ...



Chukk, that is an amazing solve, almost LL skip, like I had at my 27 move world record.

My solution at the competition yesterday was:

D' F2 U R' U' L U R U' L2 B U B' D B D' U' F' D F2 U D' R F2 R' F' R F' R' F' (30)

decomposition:
pseudo F2L minus pair: D' F2. L' B U B' D B D' (9!)
F2L: U' F' D F2 U D' (15)
LL edges: R F2 R' F' R F' R' F' (23)
leaving a corner 3-cyle. 
to solve at dot insert: U R' U' L U R U' L' 

I found that first amazing 9 moves within 5 minutes. But it was hard to finish.
Can Anyone find a better continuation after these 9 moves?

Gus


----------



## guusrs (Nov 16, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> gogozerg, that solution doesn't work for me. I seem to get lost at the CMLL part. I guess knowing NMCMLL would help for FMC
> 
> RLB
> R'F'RD
> ...



Gilles,

Anyway, 32 or 33 moves linear is very good! 
Congratz

Gus


----------



## Escher (Nov 16, 2008)

jude, your fmc is ridiculous. there HAS to be FMC at the next UK comp just to see what you do... sub 30 yeah?


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 16, 2008)

Jude, didn't you say you'd only done FMC ~5 times when I asked you at UK Open? Awesome solve, anyway


----------



## Jude (Nov 16, 2008)

guusrs said:


> Chukk, that is an amazing solve, almost LL skip, like I had at my 27 move world record.
> 
> My solution at the competition yesterday was:
> 
> ...



Firstly, thanks! I was pretty pleased with my solution myself 
Secondly, I almost found a nice end to your start..
U' F2 L' F' L F U (L2) leaves a 3 cycle of edges and a 3 cycle of corners, but I couldn't find any insertion for the edges, so I didn't even bother looking for one for corners..
EDIT: B L' F' L B' L' F L D U2 L F B' U2 F' B L U2 finishes it, but that gives 34 :\



Escher said:


> jude, your fmc is ridiculous. there HAS to be FMC at the next UK comp just to see what you do... sub 30 yeah?


I know, I hope there is a FMC at comp, but I'm not sure how well I'd do at this under pressure 



MTGjumper said:


> Jude, didn't you say you'd only done FMC ~5 times when I asked you at UK Open? Awesome solve, anyway


http://cubefmc.blogspot.com/ is a list of all my FMC I've ever done, so this one is my 7th ever


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 16, 2008)

Chukk, you are amazing! When I seriously started FMC, I was over 40 moves. By my 7th, my best was only 31. After that, I averaged about sub-35 and got a 27 mover on my 12th try, then I came across this stupid scramble
(L'D'RB2UBR'L2FU2F'R'U2LB2R'F2RB2LU2F2U2F2).

Then, I continued to solve high 20s--high 30s.
When I got to something like my 25th solve, I just stopped seriously trying and did mostly linear or very quick solutions from low 40s to low 30s.
As of now, I recorded 43 attempts, but many of the ones are just short skeletons (20-30 moves) without insertions.


----------

